# Chipping interior paint



## kalikulture916 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ive got a Mk4 Jetta with like 50k miles on it, and the interior dash pieces have started to peel/chip. The heater controls light controls and ashtray which do get alot of use are starting to show wear. Does anyone know of a good way to repair these?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Chipping interior paint (kalikulture916)*

I replaced a couple of trim pieces on my Mk IV Golf. They use a rubberized paint for the top surfaces of a lot of that trim, and I haven't seen a similar product available for repair yet.


----------



## kalikulture916 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Chipping interior paint ([email protected])*

yeah, mine has the rubberized stuff too....i kind of wonder if my warentee will cover it


----------



## PinnieVW (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Chipping interior paint (kalikulture916)*

I got paint (rubber texture?) chipping off the underside of the armrest. Don't know how to stop it, think the sun and heat is getting to it. 
Since your posting is from awhile back... Since then, any luck on your paint problem?


----------

